# Best way to pay for a trip on ViaRail



## RRrich (Oct 4, 2012)

We are hoping to take the Camadian from Vancouver to Toronto in January - watching the Exppress Deals and email offers but I was wondering which credit card would give me the most points. Normally, for a train ride I would use my Amtrak card but I doubt that they give double points for Via. I believe Ultimate Rewards gives double for travel and does not charge a foreign exchange fee. Any other suggestions?


----------



## kal-tex (Oct 4, 2012)

Just returned from this same trip (yesterday, as a matter of fact!). It was wonderful. Spectacular scenery and beautiful fall colors! Great food and spacious & comfortable beds! We found a pretty good deal ($514 per person for a cabin for two) with the VIA Express Deals. Paid for it with our Amtrak/Chase card - not double miles, but still a thousand points!


----------



## Gord (Oct 17, 2012)

RRrich said:


> We are hoping to take the Camadian from Vancouver to Toronto in January - watching the Exppress Deals and email offers but I was wondering which credit card would give me the most points. Normally, for a train ride I would use my Amtrak card but I doubt that they give double points for Via. I believe Ultimate Rewards gives double for travel and does not charge a foreign exchange fee. Any other suggestions?


While it has nothing to do with credit cards, suggest you join thge Via Preference program, no cost and you'll get enough points to take a shorter Via trip, say Toronto to Montreal, for exampe.If you plan to use Via a couple of times a year or more, the points can add up.

Gord


----------



## Anderson (Oct 21, 2012)

VIA also has an eBoutique that can, at times, be far more practical and useful than AGR's Points for Shopping.


----------

